
Ask HN: App/scripts to create model of person from various photos - Shihan
Is there a good app (or script collection) that could help me make a 3D model of a person from various photos, maybe with machine learning. I believe this is called photogrammetry? I only found a paper discussing such a thing but there was no app &quot;included&quot;.
======
aledalgrande
Funny I tried to solve this problem for a long time... still unsolved.

If you have (several) high resolution photos and good enough angles, you can
do a 3D reconstruction of the person. There are several projects on Github,
which might or might not use AI, and that have different approaches to the
problem. OpenMVG is probably the biggest, developed by the friendly French guy
Pierre Moulon at IRIS.

You should specifically look into Structure from Motion if you are using
photos and not videos, because certain algorithms need time consistency
between the images.

[https://github.com/openMVG/awesome_3DReconstruction_list](https://github.com/openMVG/awesome_3DReconstruction_list)

